# Software to manage game collection



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Friends I have a lot of games. Are there any softwares out there who can manage my database of games. Like for movies I use cooollector any software like that for games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

Installed games or the Image files?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

Not not the installed ones. My whole collection. Games that I have. For installed ones windows 7 is good enough.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

Delete all those games, and buy them 
atleast you'll have the cases


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 23, 2011)

Just manually classify them in folders and subfolders according to genres
and give each folder a small icon depicting the game
this can be done by DLing the game posters and renaming them as folder.jpg
That's what i do
nothing like manual


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Delete all those games, and buy them
> atleast you'll have the cases


That would cost me lakhs of money.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> That would cost me lakhs of money.



only if his collection has got more than 100 games or something.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

cybrog47 said:
			
		

> only if his collection has got more than 100 games or something.


About 200 actually so buying them all is impossible for me.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 23, 2011)

200?  !!
what's the HDD space you've got?

Damn!
sony will come after you for sure
after they are done dealing with Geohot 
Joking


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

funkysaurav said:
			
		

> what's the HDD space you've got?


2TB + 320 GB Internal HDDs
500 GB external HDD.



			
				funkysaurav said:
			
		

> Damn!
> sony will come after you for sure
> after they are done dealing with Geohot


Na man. They are not going to come for me. I am not going to publish hey I got pirated games. LOL


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> About 200 actually so buying them all is impossible for me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 23, 2011)

This guy is the biggest criminal ever.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> This guy is the biggest criminal ever.



lolzzzzzzz.....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> This guy is the biggest criminal ever.


What about osama??? Am I bigger than him??? LOL haha


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^In a way, yes.
its like stealing hard work of thousands of artists...

Its alrite for now, but do buy them when u start earning


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

cyorg47 said:
			
		

> Its alrite for now, but do buy them when u start earning


For sure. I also don't feel good this way but the problem is I can't afford games costing 1k or so I do have some originals which are cheap.


----------



## urbn_geek (Feb 23, 2011)

Here you go GamerAnand, Collect and Organize All Your Games In One Place ~ UrbnGeek I use it myself and it's really the best Game Collector Software!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

^^Thanks a lot.


----------



## urbn_geek (Feb 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^Thanks a lot.



My Pleasure Dude. And do bookmark my blog- UrbnGeek for more.
And Like my Facebook Page too- UrbnGeek | Facebook
You can also follow me- Abhishek Biswal (Urbn_Geek) on Twitter


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

^^Your name is also Abhishek. Mine is also Abhishek.  Abhishek Anand


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2011)

Letting this thread run but don't confess about pirated games here.

*Edit:* *Thread closed.*

A simple advice to everyone. Don't talk about it, don't ask any questions about it.


----------

